# Dual monitor taskbar



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Just got a dual monitor setup at work. I'd really love to have a copy of the task bar on the second monitor. Did a quick Google search and tried a couple, but one wouldn't install - said I needed to upgrade my .NET which I'm sure IT would not want me to do, and the other is pretty crappy. Anyone know of a good FREE program that will put a copy of the task bar onto my second monitor? By copy I mean the clock and all the program shortcut I have pinned to the task bar so that I can open a program from either monitor's task bar. Thanks.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.actualtools.com/multiple...d-windows-7-taskbar-to-a-second-monitor.shtml


----------



## BubbaD (Jun 11, 2006)

Ultramon. Costs 29.95 but well worth it. I would not use a dual monitor without it.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks. I found the actualtools one too and am trying it out. Will look at the UltraMon one too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nvidia driver or Catalist will do that for multi-monitors config.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just upgraded to the latest driver for nVidia GEForce and don't find any option for taskbar on the second monitor.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

When you choosing dual monitor in the wizard by NVIDIA Control Panel, there is a choice.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

While I didn't use the wizard on the upgrade, I do have them configured as large horizontal display. The Wallpaper stretches across both but the taskbar is only on the right monitor.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

There is also Display Fusion, works well...
You can also have different wallpaper on each monitor.
http://www.displayfusion.com/


----------

